# How do you know?



## aet2889 (Jan 5, 2018)

How do you know if you have Hashimotos? I have hypothyroidism but not sure if I have Hashimotos. I’ve had my T4 and T3 tested everything was normal range so idk I still feel awful every day.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have you ever had TPO antibodies tested? If positive - Autoimmune thyroid disease aka Hashimotos.

Being "in range" is different than being in "optimal range" which is closer to 3/4 of range for both FT-4 and FT-3


----------



## aet2889 (Jan 5, 2018)

No I have never had my antibodies tested, should I ask for that when I go to the doctor?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's probably a good idea to have your antibodies tested.

If you have antibodies, its a good idea to have a thyroid ultrasound.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

The thing is, if you do have hashi's or autoimmune involvement the treatment is usually the same.
Thyroid hormone replacement, what you're already doing.
Since you still don't feel good you should have at least an ultrasound to see if you have any nodule involvment.


----------

